

TV Business May Be Starting to Collapse - JaakkoP
http://www.businessinsider.com/tv-business-collapse-2012-6

======
moistgorilla
I don't see television or news lasting another 15 years. The internet is just
too convenient.

~~~
JaakkoP
I don't think that TV would completely disappear. I'd see it rather changes
forms in one way or another.

For example, there might be just a different way to monetize streaming video
in TV. That would be similarly convenient for the user as online videos are,
and yet it would allow the broadcasters to have an ability to set up large
scale ad campaigns.

After all, while it is clearly diminishing, the power of networks is still
strong. I doubt they are that dumb they wouldn't see what's happening and thus
let the opportunity slip from their hands.

------
wavephorm
It's just a (probably accurate) prediction. There are no numbers given that
back up any of these claims.

~~~
jannotti
That's a little unfair. Toward the end of the article, there are stats about
monthly television viewership, and monthly viewership of content on computers.
In particular that there are now more people who watch TV on a computer once a
month than on a television. (Though I'm sure the cumulative hours is still way
higher for television.)

That said, you're right that is predicting a trend that will happen, so
doesn't try hard to show that it has.

